# Imagemixer 3



## cindyrb8603 (Apr 25, 2008)

I need help...

I have a panasonic hand held DVD camcorder (model # VDR-D250). I've been trying for over a year to figure out how to get the videos on to my computer. My camera didn't come with any CD's or anything. I just recently found out about the ImageMixer3. but I cannot find a place to download the originally version of this... can anyone direct me to the place to do that?? 

I have some videos that I NEED to get on the computer... 

Does this program let you convert videos to different formats??


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

imagemixer has not got good ratings by other users. i'm not so sure you can get a free download anyway. if you have nero installed, you can use nero visionexpress to capture the video from the camera. here is a link to nero's home page if you don't already have it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Judging by the number of posts we get from dissatisfied ImageMixer users, I would recommend you use some other video capturing/editing software. I'll leave the details to those who work in video. Hang on for some more replies.

EDIT: oops, didn't see you there, freddyhard :grin:


----------



## cindyrb8603 (Apr 25, 2008)

But will Nero or other video editing software let me save the videos from my camera??? Because the type of files that are coming off the DVD I take out of the camera, whenever I try to do anything with them, it says it's an unreadable file and says error reading file.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What file format are the videos from your camera's DVDs? You can find this information by looking in Windows Explorer or right-clicking the file and selecting Properties.

EDIT: You can download ImageMixer3 from *http://www.pixela.co.jp/oem/panasonic/e/imagemixer3_panasonic/download.html* although this appears to be just an update. Contact the company to purchase the full program if necessary.


----------



## cindyrb8603 (Apr 25, 2008)

If i put the dvd in the computer i can sometimes get 1-2 of the video clips to play with KMPlayer.. but not all videos will play... if I open the DVD the only folder that comes up is "Video TS" if I open that folder it gives 2-3 files of each of these... "Video_TS.BUP" "VTS_01_0.IFO" "Video_TS.VOB"
but they are read only files, and won't allow me to open them. 




koala said:


> What file format are the videos from your camera's DVDs? You can find this information by looking in Windows Explorer or right-clicking the file and selecting Properties.
> QUOTE]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

.VOBs are standard DVD files. To change their status from Read Only, right-click the file in Windows Explorer and select Properties, then remove the checkmark from the Read Only box and click OK. You don't need the other 2 files, but leave them in the folder until you're finished with the VOB.

There are several programs available for converting DVD VOBs to AVI, which can then be edited in any video editor, including Windows Movie Maker. The one I use is called *Handbrake* (freeware).


----------



## cindyrb8603 (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay.. Well i tried to change them from a read only file... it didn't work. It said the access was denied to do that. UGH! So what are the other files on there for??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The VOB file contains the audio and video data. The IFO contains information that the DVD player uses, such as chapter and subtitle locations. And the BUP is a backup of the IFO. The conversion process from VOB to AVI or MPEG only needs the video/audio data from the VOB.

Don't worry about removing the Read Only status. It doesn't affect the conversion, as the file is not being written to, only read from.


----------

